# Frozen Sewer Gas Pipe



## Guest (Feb 1, 2004)

We live in South Dakota and have a two story house. We are unable to get on top of the roof because of ice. The sewer gas pipe is appears to be frozen shut. What should we do?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Is it frozen at the roof line, or somewhere in the wall?


----------



## softail (Jan 19, 2004)

*frozen vent pipe*

here in wisconsin I meet alot of people with this problem. It will almost always freeze up just as it passes threw the roof line. On newer two story houses I go up to the attic, cut the pvc pipe, thaw it out and reinstall w/ a coupling
Plumber Paul


----------

